# LG Electronics - Flatron IPS277L als Gaming bzw Multimedia Monitor



## regenesis (10. März 2013)

Hallo
Was haltet ihr vom LG Electronics - Flatron IPS277L als Gaming bzw Multimedia Monitor und was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem IPS277L und dem IPS277L-BN?
haym.infotec


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2013)

Da gibt es keinen Unterschied. Siehe hier:
LG Electronics Flatron IPS277L, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wie sieht es denn mit deinem Kapital aus? Vllt. finden wir ja eine Alternative für dich.


----------



## regenesis (11. März 2013)

ca 300€


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2013)

Ok, damit wird es schwer im IPS-Bereich ein vergleichbares Produkt zu finden. Von daher kannst du den LG ruhig kaufen.

Hier ist noch ein detaillierter Test:
PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS277L-BN


----------



## loller7 (11. März 2013)

Acer S275HLbmii 68,6 cm IPS Ultra Slim Zeroframe: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ist der nicht vergleichbar?


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2013)

Vergleichbar durchaus, nur muss man bei Acer ein bisschen aufpassen. Viele User berichten von einem Blaustich.
Ich hatte leider auch schon negative Erfahrungen mit der Marke. -.-


----------



## loller7 (11. März 2013)

Hab bei dem Modell nur gelesen das ein Gelbstich bei seitlicher Betrachtung zu sehen ist. Ja vom hundsmiserablem Acer Kundendienst hab ich schon gehört, aber wenn ich den über Amazon bestellen sollte wäre der doch problemlos umtauschabr oder nicht?


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2013)

Das wäre schon möglich. Der Kundendienst von Amazon.de ist sehr gut!  
Es ist halt ein Glücksspiel einen guten Monitor zu erwischen. Probleme kann man mit jedem Hersteller haben. Aber ich hab noch nie so viele Beschwerden gehört, wie über Acer.


----------



## loller7 (11. März 2013)

Stimmt. Aber ich denke wenn ich innerhalb der 14 Tage bleibe hoffe ich mal das das in Ordnung geht. Evtl. bestell ich den gleich mal.


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2013)

Du kannst es ja mal probieren, und uns deine Erfahrungen mit dem Monitor hier schildern.


----------



## loller7 (11. März 2013)

Hab ihn mal von den Warehouse Deals bestellt, mit schönheitsfehlern auf hinter und unterseite.


----------



## regenesis (11. März 2013)

Danke für die Antworten. Der ACER ist für mich wahrscheinlich untauglich weil er ein Schutzglas besitzt und sich dadurch in einen Spiegel verwandelt im meinem Zimmer.


----------



## loller7 (11. März 2013)

Naja Schutzglas haben doch alle nur bei dem ist es eben spiegelnd (Glare) und bei anderen nicht. Oder lieg ich da falsch?!


----------



## soth (11. März 2013)

Nein, die meisten Monitore haben kein Glas vor dem Panel.


----------



## GamerPaddy (11. März 2013)

Abend, @regenesis 
also ich stehe nun auch vor der Wahl ein 27" Monitor für Gaming und Multimedia hast ja schon auf meinem Thread geantwortet 

Also ein kleiner Tipp schau dir mal den AOC i2757Fm an dieser hat das selbe Panel wie der LG verbaut (also das LG-Panel) bloß laut Testberichten soll AOC bessere arbeit geleistet haben als LG ob das stimmt oder nicht bleibt aber eine andere Sache.
Von dem Acer würde ich dir abraten diesen hat mein Schwager wollte den eigentlich auch haben aber nachdem ich ihn am PC gesehen habe dachte ich mir ich suche mir doch was anderes irgendwie sehen mir da die Farben so blass/komisch aus - War aber auch schon bei Saturn so.

Zum Thema mit dem Glare Panel (bei Matt sind aber die Farben nicht so echt wie bei einem Glare Panel) hängt ja ab was Hinter dir ist  - Habe seit gestern hinter mir kein Fenster mehr (Zimmer etwas umgeräumt) von daher würde mich nicht einmal so eine Glas front wie vom Dell mit dem Glare-Panel stören 
Wenn bis morgen oder übermorgen nichts mehr zu meinem Thread kommt bestelle ich mir wohl den Dell der reizt mich irgendwie ^^...


----------



## regenesis (11. März 2013)

Würde mich sehr über ein kleines Review von dir feuern wenn du ihn bekommen hast


----------



## GamerPaddy (15. März 2013)

regenesis schrieb:


> Würde mich sehr über ein kleines Review von dir feuern wenn du ihn bekommen hast


 
Abend,
so habe heute eine Mail bekommen das der Dell S2740L Abhol bereit ist. Bin direkt nach der Berufsschule den Monitor abholen gegangen. Sicher Verpackt war dieser auf jeden Fall.
Also, zuhause angekommen und später ausgepackt; Also das erste was mir ins Auge sprang - der Standfuß ist echt Stabil hat auch einiges an Gewicht habe schon einige Plastik standfüße gesehen bei denen ich Angst um den Monitor hätte aber dieser ist echt Klasse - Hat auch, falls man VESA nicht benutz, eine nette klipp Funktion der Standfuß wird ohne Schrauben sicher befestigt und per Knopfdruck wieder entriegelt falls wieder nötig.
Ja, nun den Monitor per DVI an den PC HDMI Anschluss angeschlossen (DVI -> HDMI Kabel) und angemacht - "*_* WOW *_* Einfach geil!" Was anderes fiel mir da gerade nicht ein das Bild echt Super muss Ihn noch etwas einstellen bis es Perfekt wird dauert noch sicherlich etwas.
Habe den LG IPS277L schon einmal Live bei Media Markt gesehen schlecht sah er nicht aus trotzdem vom Designe und von der Bildqualität gefällt mir der Dell aber besser (Designe: besser als auf den Fotos Bildqualität: auch Online besser bewertet solange der Glare Display nicht stört) bin aber morgen noch bei Media Markt wegen Tastatur,Maus und Headset da werde ich mir den LG nochmal kurz anschauen und dir nochmal bescheid geben nun habe ich ja den Vergleich zum Dell.

Aber vorerst mein Tipp solange du keine direkte Sonneneinstrahlung auf den Monitor hast - dann der Dell S2740L als ich kurz ein Film angemacht habe musste ich gleich ein Spiel anmachen und JA... Es sieht auch einfach Hammer aus


----------

